# Life's Abundance - anyone feed this



## nuttypetlover (Feb 24, 2012)

I currently feed Life's Abundance dog foods. My gang of 5 have been on it since July. I have high energy dogs (3 Dalmatians, Akita/chow mix, Weimaraner (growing puppy - 9 months))

Does anyone feed this? Do you like it? Is there something better to feed? This is pricey but I want to feed them a good high quality food that has not been on a recall list. Harder and harder to find something like that these days. It would be nice to find something at my local feed store so I don't have to pay the shipping costs. Before Life's Abundance I fed Canidae Chicken and Rice and also the Lamb and Rice. Since this is made by Diamond, they had all those recalls a few years ago but Canidae wasn't on the list luckily.

Just curious if folks feed this and what they think of it or if I should switch?

Here are the ingredients:
INGREDIENTS: 
Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Oat Groats, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Flaxseed Meal, Natural Flavors, Dried Egg Product, Catfish Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Lecithin, Potassium Chloride, Dried Carrots, Canola Oil, Monosodium Phosphate, Dried Celery, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Salt, Dried Blueberries, Fructooligosaccharide, Taurine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Dried Broccoli, Dried Beets, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Pomegranate Extract, Dried Parsley, Dried Lettuce, Dried Watercress, Dried Spinach, Manganese Proteinate, Beta-Carotene, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Inositol, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Zinc Oxide, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Acetate, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Crude Protein (Min) 26.0%
Crude Fat (Min) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (Max) 3.5%
Moisture (Max) 10.0%
Calcium (min) 1.0%
Phosphorus (min) 0.7%
Vitamin A (min) 19,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)* (min) 140 mg/kg
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.4%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min) 2.45%

Thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a lot of mid-grade grain inclusive foods, not bad, but for the price you could do better. For example you could get something like Healthwise, similar ingredients, but 1/2 the price (its around $35 for 35 lbs of chicken formula)
Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat, Pea Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Salt, Herring Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins, Minerals, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract

if you're willing to pay little more I'd go with acana grain free.


----------



## nuttypetlover (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! Yeah, the Life's Abundance is pricey. I'm paying with shipping costs included about $73/bag for 40 lbs. With 5 dogs one bag lasts me 11 days. so OUCH on the wallet! My babies are worth it but for the right food. Life's Abundance gives a great speech on their food but I have recently hear it's not as good as I thought it was.

I checked our local feed store and they sell the Healthwise brand (not sure which flavors) but they don't have the Acana. 

In looking at this site: Dog Food Comparison Chart - Dog Food Ratings of Premium Dog Food and Supermarket the Healthwise only gets 2 stars out of 5. But on this site: HealthWise Dog Food | Review and Rating it gets 4 out of 5 stars. 

Isn't Orijen from the same makers as Arcana? Our feed store has that brand.  and both the links I listed above give it 5 stars. Any thoughts on that one? I'm sure it's pricey but I don't see it being as pricey as Life's Abundance. Has a very high protein I think at 38%.


----------



## nuttypetlover (Feb 24, 2012)

Trying again, don't think my first reply got out there.

Our feed store does have the Healthwise but we don't have the Acana. Isn't the Orijen from the same company as Arcana?
Based on this website it gets 5 out of 5 stars: Orijen Dog Food | Review and Rating and the same on this site also: Dog Food Comparison Chart - Dog Food Ratings of Premium Dog Food and Supermarket
VERY high protein content at 38%, lots of meat it sounds like in this one. Price is probably up there I'd assume too.

Life's Abundance gives a great speech on dog foods and all that so they suck you in. But I've heard that for the price I can do much better. Would be nice to get something from the feed store and not online, and we do have this in our feed store. Have to call and find out how much the sell it for.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I know someone with 3 high energy dogs involved in dog sports, she feeds the Fromm Four Star line. I know a lot of the kibble feeder members here feed it as well! Great, trusted company. 

Four-Star Gourmet Dog & Cat Food with Fresh Fruit & Vegetables - Fromm Family Foods

And Natures Variety wasn't on the recall list either (correct me if I'm wrong), they have impressive formulas also. 

Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble and Canned Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety

And yes, Acana grain free too!!


----------



## nuttypetlover (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks! I will check out the Fromm (our feed store has that brand). Looks like that is less expensive than the Life's Abundance.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Great! If you decide to use their formulas, keep us posted on how your dogs take to it! 

Oh and let's see some photos of the gang!! :biggrin:


----------



## nuttypetlover (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is a link to photos of my gang from my kodak gallery. Enjoy!
KODAK Gallery | Photo Merchandise

I stopped by the feed store on teh way home. They don't actually carry the Fromm brand but they can order it. She said the Duck version is around $49 for a 30 lb bag.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fromm is an amazing company! Love them. I didn't find their foods very expensive, either.

I feed Acana ... their grain-frees are around between $14-$17 for a 5.5lb bag depending on the flavor you get around here. Not sure on the bigger bags. But love Acana and Champion! 

I think LA is over-rated to be honest.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have 3 suggestions:

Nutrisource: They have both grain inclusive and grain-free. It is a family-owned company in MN that manufactures their own food and has expanded its distribution. It's reasonably priced
Super Premium Dog Food & Cat Food | NutriSource

Fromm Puppy Gold: Don't be put off by the "puppy" label. It has a great guaranteed analysis for any age. It should be less expensive than their grain-frees which I think are over-priced.
Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods

Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato: It's one of three new formulas by Acana that just came to the U.S. I paid $48 for a 28.6 lb. bag. It's not listed on their website yet, but here is a link for a site in the UK that shows the information. Just click on the "more information" tab for the guaranteed analysis.
ACANA Chicken & Burbank Potato | Acana Pet Foods .co.uk


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

nuttypetlover said:


> Here is a link to photos of my gang from my kodak gallery. Enjoy!
> KODAK Gallery | Photo Merchandise
> 
> I stopped by the feed store on teh way home. They don't actually carry the Fromm brand but they can order it. She said the Duck version is around $49 for a 30 lb bag.


They are absolutely stunning  !! What an adorable pack you have there!


----------



## nuttypetlover (Feb 24, 2012)

biancaDB said:


> They are absolutely stunning  !! What an adorable pack you have there!


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## sunsetdonkey (Jul 11, 2021)

nuttypetlover said:


> I currently feed Life's Abundance dog foods. My gang of 5 have been on it since July. I have high energy dogs (3 Dalmatians, Akita/chow mix, Weimaraner (growing puppy - 9 months))
> 
> Does anyone feed this? Do you like it? Is there something better to feed? This is pricey but I want to feed them a good high quality food that has not been on a recall list. Harder and harder to find something like that these days. It would be nice to find something at my local feed store so I don't have to pay the shipping costs. Before Life's Abundance I fed Canidae Chicken and Rice and also the Lamb and Rice. Since this is made by Diamond, they had all those recalls a few years ago but Canidae wasn't on the list luckily.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunsetdonkey (Jul 11, 2021)

In my opinion, it is good but expensive dog food. I've got a senior citizen (fat and old) she became as lively as a puppy after 3 weeks on this food but not losing any weight, though her fat deposits are much smaller and the smaller ones completely dissapeared. My 2 puppies are thriving on it without any allergies at the moment. Though Life Abundance charges us the arm and the leg for this privilege they do not have good customer service and are a bit dishonest with gift cards. It had happened to me and it might happen to you. I was insulted today by their distributor. I would not be publishing this if I won't get such a reoply" What type of person comes into someone's place and disrupts their business because of nothing to do with that particular person. Most likely a Karen. Please go do what you need to do to get your point heard eosewhere " - this person distributes this pet food and that is odd for honest people they do not want u to know anything negative. 
I am getting out of this food, first, it is bad attitudes, then food quality, I am talking out of my life experience and will not take chances with my babies, they are not the only manufacturer in the market.


----------

